# C6 rims



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm new here...so sorry if this topic has been beaten to death. I searched for a while but couldn't find any definite answers for my question. I have a set of C6 rims 17" 9.5 with 275/40/17 tires. I'm pretty sure I can fit the rear tires on no problem. My question is for the front; you guys think there is any way I can use those rims with smaller tires for the front? 245 or even 235? I like the rims and want to keep them if I can. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Keep in mind the vette wheels will have a 120.65mm lug pattern and the GTO is 120mm. They will fit over the lug nuts but will not be a perfect snug fit.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...which may cause vibration at speed...
Bill


----------



## scottwetzel (Oct 19, 2008)

Im interested in knowing if vette wheels will fit on a 04-06 GTO as well....has anyone ever done this??? Thanks


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to try it soon, whenever I get a break from work. I'm thinking I'll have to get smaller tires on the front for sure...245 at least. Hopefully there is enough clearance for the 9.5 in rim. And, maybe still have to roll the rear fenders to make room for the 275s. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------

